# Eggs



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 2, 2018)

Well, here we go again. My Russian tort, May, layer her very first clutch today. Two nice big eggs. They are in the incubator. One of my other Russians, Piglet, is nesting.


----------



## Carol S (Nov 2, 2018)

Congratulations. Are the females in an inside enclosure?


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 2, 2018)

Yes, I just moved them in about two weeks ago.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 3, 2018)

My other female layer three eggs this morning. She nested for two days. Now, let’s see if any of the others follow suit!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 23, 2018)

Well, update! I have three fertile eggs! My Piglet’s eggs are fertile for sure. The other ones, I don’t think but three is a good number for now. I am excited again. They are twenty days in.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 23, 2018)

Good luck to you, Cheryl. I've had no luck at all with Russians.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 23, 2018)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 23, 2018)

How cool for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 23, 2018)

So forgive my ignorance, but they aren’t seasonal layers???? Or does captivity not allow for seasons?? I mean false daylight and artificial heat making it spring/summer all year for them??? Either way, how awesome and congrats!!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 23, 2018)

I guess they can lay year round in the right conditions. I don’t hybernate .


----------



## Carol S (Nov 23, 2018)

How exciting. I hope they all hatch.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 27, 2018)

25 days in and the eggs are progressing well. I can actually see the little babies inside. One was moving.


----------



## T Smart (Dec 9, 2018)

So cool! Any updates on the eggs?


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Dec 10, 2018)

T Smart said:


> So cool! Any updates on the eggs?


Yes, i can not see through the eggs any more. They are too dark! I can see the air bubble and some veins still. They are growing well. About 20 more days till hatch time.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Years!!! I have a peeper!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 2, 2019)

Here’s peeping at you!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 2, 2019)

Very cool, I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Carol S (Jan 2, 2019)

How exciting. Enjoy your new hatchling.


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 2, 2019)

Perfect way to bring in the new year! Congrats!


----------



## CarolM (Jan 5, 2019)

How is the little one doing?


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 6, 2019)

He is doing great. Healing well but still trying to hide. I seen him eat a little bit. Monday’s are weigh in days so we will see if he gained anything yet and more pictures!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 6, 2019)

The other two eggs have not started hatching yet. I sure hope they will.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 6, 2019)

My other two eggs are peeping today!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2019)

OH BOY!!! Babies!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 6, 2019)

How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## CarolM (Jan 6, 2019)

Cheryl Hills said:


> He is doing great. Healing well but still trying to hide. I seen him eat a little bit. Monday’s are weigh in days so we will see if he gained anything yet and more pictures!


Love the little babies.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 7, 2019)

This is number two egg.








And here is number three. He is named Eight Ball.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 7, 2019)

So now, all three eggs have hatched. 1 is Blonco at 10 grams, 2 I need to name yet at 12 grams and 3 is Eightball at 13 grams.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 7, 2019)

That is so cool. You all are making it harder for me not to get deeper in the game.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 13, 2019)

All eating well and gaining weight!


----------



## CarolM (Jan 13, 2019)

Cheryl Hills said:


> This is number two egg.
> 
> View attachment 261621
> 
> ...


So sweet.


----------



## shellfreak (Jan 19, 2019)

Gorgeous babies.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## EllieMay (Jan 19, 2019)

Cute as buttons and not much bigger! Lol! Luv your pics Cheryl


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 19, 2019)

Piglets!!! Love them


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 19, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Piglets!!! Love them


Yes they are!


----------



## CarolM (Jan 19, 2019)

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 262716
> View attachment 262717
> View attachment 262718


I second what Heather said.[emoji3]


----------



## tortoiseluv4 (May 16, 2019)

Advise please. I’m new to this site. I just got a female about a week ago who has already had 3 clutches. Her last clutch was mid April. ( she has not had any with me yet) it’s cold out so I’m afraid she won’t lay another clutch. Is there any way to bring her In and maybe the heat lamp with a big box of dirt will help. I’m sorry if my wording is not correct. She is very healthy. I read online something about putting her in a box for an hour at a certain temperature will assist her in laying if she is ready. I thought I would ask y’all since you are more experienced. She is a sulcata


----------



## CarolM (May 16, 2019)

tortoiseluv4 said:


> Advise please. I’m new to this site. I just got a female about a week ago who has already had 3 clutches. Her last clutch was mid April. ( she has not had any with me yet) it’s cold out so I’m afraid she won’t lay another clutch. Is there any way to bring her In and maybe the heat lamp with a big box of dirt will help. I’m sorry if my wording is not correct. She is very healthy. I read online something about putting her in a box for an hour at a certain temperature will assist her in laying if she is ready. I thought I would ask y’all since you are more experienced. She is a sulcata


Hi Tortoiseluv4,

Your post did come through, you just need to wait for answers. But my advice would be to go the the tab - tortoise species, and find the Sulcata section. Then you can create your own thread and ask your questions. The experts who own Sulcata's will then be able to answer you fully and correctly according to your tortoises correct needs.


----------



## CarolM (May 17, 2019)

CarolM said:


> Hi Tortoiseluv4,
> 
> Your post did come through, you just need to wait for answers. But my advice would be to go the the tab - tortoise species, and find the Sulcata section. Then you can create your own thread and ask your questions. The experts who own Sulcata's will then be able to answer you fully and correctly according to your tortoises correct needs.












I hope this helps


----------



## tortoiseluv4 (May 17, 2019)

CarolM said:


> View attachment 272342
> 
> 
> View attachment 272341
> ...



Thank you very much


----------

